# The Oink



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 24, 2010)

Teams moving in, not allot of action as of yet. It won't get crazy till later this afternoon, early twilight. I'll take lots of pics, and video. Stay tuned. I can't cook this year as Val is a KCBS rep. and has to tally the scores on the computer.  

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2010)

I know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Ommpapapy and me.


----------



## Goober (Sep 25, 2010)

Well that looks like a very handsome couple. 

Goober


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2010)

Goober said:
			
		

> Well that looks like a very handsome couple.
> 
> Goober




I was thinking just the opposite!


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 25, 2010)

Wish I was there - it's 92' here. Have fun and please post some more photos.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like your having fun. Pigs, what's the drink of the day?  Is Wittdog there?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2010)

No wittdog to be found. I stayed home today as I did not want to be near the place as Val is tallying scores on the computer It's on Sunday! Going to cook with Roger and Hank with 6 BGE's. I kind of talked them into it.   They have never done it, and why let those BGE's go to waste. Pics to come.

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Tim Nancy and me. Greatest folk on the planet.


----------



## Griff (Sep 26, 2010)

Ahhh man -- makes me wish I was there.


----------



## atruckerswife (Sep 26, 2010)

It was such an awesome weekend, did not get any pics was 2 busy with Adrienne from Smokin In The Igloo and the boys from Simcoe County Smokers as well as Q n Canucks.

No Wittdog, spoke with him earlier last week and they were busy this weekend.

Tired is all I say, and looking forward to next year, we have plans in the works already.


----------



## oompappy (Sep 26, 2010)

Goober said:
			
		

> Well that looks like a very handsome couple.



Ya got it all wrong Big Goob. 

Even though it was great to see Mr Pigs at the oink, he was having a little trouble in the standin' and walkin' department and we were just helpin' him out.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 26, 2010)

Yea, I was bad and had a few brews. Just a habit I have at oink. Its way too much fun.

Pigs


----------



## honcho (Sep 27, 2010)

Pigs do you remember seeing me Friday night, I think NOT,
Man you blew the weekend, And we missed seeing you,
O well, maybe next year


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea, I think so. Fell off the wagon and got mixed up with the knob creek. Not something I'm proud of. Larry had the blender cranked up, that sure as hell didn't help any. Some one hands you a super charged Solo cup of booze, I tend to take it and say thanks. I sat on a lot straw bales. Val was not happy with me at all! Not eating didn't help.

Pigs


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2010)

At least you didn't sleep in the van when you were supposed to be cooking.....


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah...and Witt had to wake you up.  No one will ever forget that contest...ever!!!!


----------



## honcho (Oct 14, 2010)

Found this, anyone want a primo (NEW)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bar/2005429963.html


----------

